# Hornhechte an der Ostsee



## Ferros (28. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier direkt richtig bin aber ich leg mal los.
geplnat ist es dieses jahr an die ostsee zu fahren und den Hornhechten nachzustellen.
Kennt jemand gute plätze nähe Neustadt?
oder sonst irgendwo an der Ostsee?
Wir wollen 4 Tage mit dem Wohnmobil hinfahren, es sollte auch schon ein Campingplatz in der nähe sein genauso wie ein bootsverleih.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

Wann ist denn deine Ostseereise geplant? Der Hornfisch wird ja nicht extra auf dich warten. 

Neustadt in Holstein? Sry, da kenn ich mich nicht so aus. Gute Chancen auf Hornhecht hast du aber auf und rund um Rügen. Und zwischen Dranske und Göhren hätte ich schon ein paar gute Stellen. Vorausgesetzt der Hornfisch ist auch da!


----------



## Dorschalex (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

Moin Ferros,
wenn du Ende Mai fahren solltest, werden die Hornis auch bestimmt schon da sein. Die Hochsaison für die ist immer so Mitte Mai bis Mitte Juni, je nach dem obs wärmer oder kälter ist verschiebt sich das nach vorne oder hinten. 

In der Neustädter Bucht kenne ich mich auch nicht aus, aber wenn die Fische da sind, dann findest du sie regelrecht überall. Da kannst du auch vom Ufer aus immer einige landen, ansonsten fahre ich auch mit dem Boot auf eine tiefe von ca. 2-4 m über Leopardengrund und schleppe oder spinnfische oder fische mit Heringsfetzen an posen... da gibt es viele möglichkeiten.  
Ich denke mal, das wichtigste ist, dass die Fische voll da sind und der Leopardengrund. Das war zumindest meine Erfahrung (wohn 2 km vom Strand und bin jedes Jahr zum Hornis angeln.  )


----------



## derporto (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

Hornhect kannst du prinzipiell von Ende April bis Juni (Oft darüber hinaus) fast überall an der deutschen Ostseeküste fangen. Die Frage ist, WIE möchtest du ihm nachstellen? Mit Blinker oder Fliege am Sbirolino suchst du dir am besten einen der verdächtigen Strände (Leopardengrund, Kleinfisch vorhanden) aus, ziehst die Wathose an und versuchst dein Glück mit dem schnell geführten Köder. 

Möchtest du ihn "klassisch" mit Fischfetzen am Sbiro/Wasserkugel fangen, so bieten sich vorallem Seebrücken und Hafenmolen an. Gute Hornhechtfänge hatte ich persönlich bereits in Eckernförde (Hafenmolen), Niendorf (Seebrücke), Travemünde (Hafen), Rerik (Seebrücke + Salzhaff), Kühlungsborn (Seebrücke). Aber wie gesagt, zur richtigen Zeit kannst du sie praktisch überall fangen. Bekannt ist z.B. auch die gute Spinnfischerei auf Hornhecht zur Rapsblüte auf Fehmarn. 

Petri und viel Spaß!


----------



## mxchxhl (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

moin, in neustadt bist du schon direkt richtig. direkt am klinikum ist auch ein campingplätz, eine gute stelle hast du da auch direkt. nach pelzerhaken sinds wenige minuten und travemünde etc. ist auch nicht weit!
mfg


----------



## Ferros (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

danke für eure antworten

Die Tour ist geplant für 17-20 mai oder das wochenende vorher.

ich denke mal da sollte man dort schon was finden was aussieht wie ein horni


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

fahr nach fehmarn  wenn der raps blüht ,die insel ist gross und du kannst dir die seite aussuchen wo kein wind ist und die see glatt ist (gut bei sonnenschein) oder kuck auf meine HP dort kannst du dir die angelstellen mit google ansehen |wavey:


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

Hallo in den Foren zwischen Plz1 und 3 solltest du auch mal rein gucken ist sehr informativ |wavey:


----------



## derporto (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

Eine Frage quält mich allerdings schon die ganze Zeit? Warum willst du bzw, willst du dich in deinem Urlaub ausschließlich auf Hornhecht beschränken? Wäre schade, denn im Mai stehen auch andere Türen offen.


----------



## Franky D (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

das klingt schonmal ganz gut vom datum her entweder dann pelzerhaken da hast du das revier direkt vor der haustüre oder eben sierksdorf am ferienpark unterhalb vom hansapark wird unschwer zu verfehlen sein du wirst es schon erkennen weil dort eigendlich immer andere angler sind gefischt wird ab ferienpark richtung neustadt ein sehr schönes und gutes revier


----------



## Ferros (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

Warum ich mich auf Hornhecht fixiere?

Weil es einfach so mein persönlicher drang ist hornis mit der fliegenrute zu erwischen.

wenn andere fische an den haken gehen hab ich da auch kein problem mit, aber da wo ich herkomme ist halt überwiegend zander und barsch angesagt und das im kanal etwas eintönig, daher mal was anderes.
Aber lass hören was hast denn noch anzubieten?


----------



## derporto (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

Im Mai lässt sich z.B. sehr gut Butt in der Brandung und von den Seebrücken fangen. Die Stückzahlen sind zu dieser Zeit enorm. Von den Seebrücken Rerik, Kühlungsborn und Heiligendamm sind im Mai immer Fänge von 10-20 maßigen Butt pro Tag drin. 

Wenn es noch nicht zu warm ist, werden im Mai auch weiterhin noch Dorsche in der Brandung und von den Seebrücken gafangen. Natürlich auch noch mit Blinker und Fliege. Sollte es doch schon recht warm sein kannst du Mitte/Ende Mai auch schon mit Aal in der Brandung rechnen oder du beangelst ihn gezielt z.B. mit dem Gleitfloß oder Grundblei in den Häfen und in den ersten Rinnen vom Strand aus.

Unabhängig davon ist natürlich Mitte/Ende Mai tatsächlich die beste Zeit auf Hornis. Und auch eine Zeit, in der die Fänge praktisch garantiert sind. 

Also, viel Spaß und Petri Heil!



Ferros schrieb:


> Warum ich mich auf Hornhecht fixiere?
> 
> Weil es einfach so mein persönlicher drang ist hornis mit der fliegenrute zu erwischen.
> 
> ...


----------



## forellen tommy (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

hy habe mal ne frage 
bin seit 10 jahren dem angeln verfallen in letzter zeit wurde ich öfters gefragt ob an der nord und ostsee küste der angelschein benötigt wird da ich aus dem harz komme und mich damit nicht wirklich befasst habe habe ich auch leider keine antwort evtl könnt ihr mir ja mal helfen 

danke im vorraus 
tommy


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*



forellen tommy schrieb:


> hy habe mal ne frage
> bin seit 10 jahren dem angeln verfallen in letzter zeit wurde ich öfters gefragt *ob an der nord und ostsee küste der angelschein benötigt wird *da ich aus dem harz komme und mich damit nicht wirklich befasst habe habe ich auch leider keine antwort evtl könnt ihr mir ja mal helfen
> 
> danke im vorraus
> tommy



aber sicher brauchst du einen, und die ostseekarte auch...
nordsee ...keine ahnung.......


----------



## mathei (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

na nordsee auch. ist doch schleswig holstein


----------



## Franky D (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

alternativ ghibts denn touri schein und die ostseemarke brauchst du noch zusätzlich


----------



## moep (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

in der nordsee braucht man keinen angelschein.


----------



## forellen tommy (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

danke erst mal für die hilfe #h

man lernt halt nie aus!!!!

wünsche euch weiter hin fiel spass beim angeln|supergri




Fische die mann im drill verliert bleiben einem länger in errinerung als die die man raus holt :m


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> na nordsee auch. ist doch schleswig holstein



nehme mal an der moep hat recht, das man *keinen* braucht
als wilhelmshavener sollte der es ja wissen|bla:


----------



## mathei (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*



moep schrieb:


> in der nordsee braucht man keinen angelschein.


 
warum da nicht ?
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/ME...12_neu/0612/MELUR_120629_Fischereischein.html


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> nehme mal an der moep hat recht, das man *keinen* braucht
> als wilhelmshavener sollte der es ja wissen|bla:



wie jetzt, keinen *angelschein/fischereischein* oder *angelerlaubnis*?
nord -wie ostsee ist ein *angelschein/fischereischein *voraussetzung!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

Wilhelmshaven=Niedersachsen, da gehts wohl ohne


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> wie jetzt, keinen *angelschein/fischereischein* oder *angelerlaubnis*?
> nord -wie ostsee ist ein *angelschein/fischereischein *voraussetzung!



angelschein schon aber extra nochwas für die nordsee


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*



forellen tommy schrieb:


> *die frage war doch*:
> 
> ob an der nord und ostsee küste der angelschein benötigt wird


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> forellen tommy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *die frage war doch*:
> ...


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

ja niedersachsen macht da wohl eine ausnahme, habs gerade gelesen, es scheint wohl so das es dort auch ohne geht...


----------



## mathei (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

aha alles klar. also die landgrenzen zu see beachten. da kommt bestimmt gleich einer mit gps punkten. also beachten. nach dem debakel in der fusion, könnt es um cm gehen. oder wie heist das auf see fuß ( füßchen ) meilchen


----------



## forellen tommy (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*

ich fände es sinvoll an jedem gewässer den schein zu besitzen da es hir um weidgerechtes töten geht und jeder andere angeler auch extra sein schein machen musste wenn alle oder keiner aber so ist leider unsere politik 

fahre im mai eine woche nach dänemark zum hornhecht fischen und heringsangeln da ist die welt der angler noch in ordnung


----------



## mathei (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hornhechte an der Ostsee*



forellen tommy schrieb:


> ich fände es sinvoll an jedem gewässer den schein zu besitzen da es hir um weidgerechtes töten geht und jeder andere angeler auch extra sein schein machen musste wenn alle oder keiner aber so ist leider unsere politik
> 
> fahre im mai eine woche nach dänemark zum hornhecht fischen und heringsangeln da ist die welt der angler noch in ordnung


 
auch da brauchst du einen schein


----------

